# Hello im new & from the uk



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

hi everyone, i am a brand new owner of a 18wk old Havanese, called Buster.
i have had him 6wks now and have had loads of fun with him already, cant wait to have lots more with him. I am hoping to show him infact i have him booked into his first puppy show in march, so i cant wait for that.
i am not new to forums but have spent ages looking for one that deals in our special breed havanese. 
there is a forum in the uk and maybe youve come across it, there is loads of information on there on all the breeds of bichon, but it only opened this month there arnt many memebers on there yet, if you fancy a look go to www.eurobichons.com theres some real cool stuff on there as there is on this forum


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Carol! 
Welcome to the forum. This is a fun place to get information on havanese. There are quite a few list members who are really knowledgeable and experienced in the breed. 
You will have to post pictures of Buster!
Dawna


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

hiya dawna thanks for your reply here is a pic of buster at 12 weeks old


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

Just to add that i am really lucky to have Buster they are really rare in the uk, and very expensive to buy. We have to rely on breeders shipping them over etc. There arnt many people who own them so it is nice to come on here and read other peoples stories who do. The breeder i got buster off is absolutly fantastic and gives me all the help i need but it is nice to come somewhere and share problems with other owners


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Buster is adorable!!! What beautiful eyes!! I think we are all very lucky to have come across this wonderful breed!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Carol, 
Buster is precious! I love seeing pictures of everyones Hav's. Welcome to the forum, I didn't realize that Havanese were so rare in the UK. There was someone on here looking for a breeder in the UK not too long ago, but now I'm not sure what thread it was on. Thank you for the link to the other Hav forum, it's always interesting to get information from different sources.
ta!
Beverly


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, Buster is so adorable! Congrats and welcome  I love LOVE the pics and I look forward to seeing more. I just love to see everyones Havs they are just so gorgeous. Our family can't wait to welcome our little one home soon too  9 days and counting!!!


----------

